# Speedplay Zero vs. X, What's the diff.



## Clueless Morgan (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm shopping for pedals, and looking at Speedplay lately, but I'm a little unsure what the difference is between Zero and X/_ models. I'm new to clipless pedals and over 50; I don't have knee problems now, but at my age feel like I could easily injure them if I stress them in the wrong way. I'm wondering if the added float described for X models would be preferable to the zero. Any experience or opinions between the two?


----------



## 2wheelsonly (Mar 6, 2008)

I believe the Zero offers "adjustable" float whereas the X's float is fixed. The X offers 5 degrees more of float, but the Zero's 15 degrees seems more than enough compared to other systems. After a good break-in and as long as you keep them clean, you''ll love them.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

The Zero's were introduced to control some of the float for folks who didn't like the "skater" feel of the X's. I have been using the X's for almost 10 years and wouldn't use anything else.


----------



## Clueless Morgan (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I suspect X is what I'd like. I'm not used to a previous system and so not pining for the feel of my old system.

I need shoes, of course, too and that I'm still Clueless on. Are there any shoes in particular that are better with Speedplay cleats?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Clueless Morgan said:


> Thanks for the reply. I suspect X is what I'd like. I'm not used to a previous system and so not pining for the feel of my old system.
> 
> I need shoes, of course, too and that I'm still Clueless on. Are there any shoes in particular that are better with Speedplay cleats?


i'd worry about shoes that fit my feet first...but you shouldn't have any problems w/ compatiblity w/ any of the major shoe manufacturers. speedplay takes care of that w/ the mounting hardware.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm 52, been on X1's since 1999 and couldn't imagine riding anything else. Very knee friendly.
In the last 12 years, I've seen many of my friends switch to them as well.
At first, they will feel like a "greased pig on ice".
My advise to anyone that is thinking of switching to Speedplay X pedals is this:

Ride them for 500 miles (not continuously of course).
If you don't like them after 500 miles; Ride them for another 500 miles.
If you still don't like them after 1K miles, you probably never will.
Can't recall anyone switching back to their old pedals.


----------



## topflightpro (Nov 3, 2004)

If you haven't used either, I suggest going with the Zero's. With the Zeros, which I use, you can adjust how much pedal float you get. The X does not offer that adjustability.


----------



## Blackss06 (Feb 26, 2011)

I also suggest going with Zero's (adjustable float), unless you know for a fact that you like a lot of float.

I recently switched to the Speedplay system and am very satisfied with my decision. I decided on the Zero's because I like having float, however looseness/ice skating feeling of the X series is not what I like. With the Zero's I can adjust them exactley how I like whether it's Ice skating or fixed with no float.

I came across a shop that had demo's of speedplay pedals and all of their shims/attachments and they offered me to try them all out, you might want to ask your LBS's if they have anything similar.


----------



## Clueless Morgan (Mar 27, 2010)

Blackss06 said:


> I came across a shop that had demo's of speedplay pedals and all of their shims/attachments and they offered me to try them all out, you might want to ask your LBS's if they have anything similar.


That's true. That would be the best way. Could be hard to find, but I think I'll ask around.


----------



## Blackss06 (Feb 26, 2011)

I just happened to be out of town for a 3 day class, and of course the first place I go is the bike shops, I don't believe any of the local shops here have the demo's. If you happen to be in San Antonio TX stop by Britton Bicycle Shop. Good luck!


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

I have a damaged ACL. The "X" peddles don't work for me. Way too much float, foot is almost uncleated and I wear out the springs fast. The Zeros are great for me. I can control the float so my knee doesn't turn too much and the springs last forever. YMMV


----------



## Clueless Morgan (Mar 27, 2010)

That's interesting.

One salesman said Speedplay is more prone to hot spots because of it's small size compared to Look style. I guess you really have to spend some time trying them (i.e. buy one and live with it for a while) to find out.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

I don't get the issues with the float??

The thing I love about my 'X' series, and I assume the Zero is the same, is the fact that the float does not self centre...That is my foot chooses where it would like to rest...

I recall when I originally got my pedals that my feet would swing around wildly through the pedal stroke....Now not so much...I may have oodles of float, but it makes no difference since my feet stay pretty centred.

I have no desire to switch...The one thing I have heard about Zeros in that they are a bit more difficult to get in and out of.


----------



## bent steel (Dec 28, 2007)

Clueless Morgan said:


> That's interesting.
> 
> One salesman said Speedplay is more prone to hot spots because of it's small size compared to Look style. I guess you really have to spend some time trying them (i.e. buy one and live with it for a while) to find out.


Sounds like a salesman who's jealous of Speedplay sales. I'd think that with most modern shoes having very stiff soles, that a hotspot issue would be just about non existent. I've used my X2 pedals for about sixteen years now, with various shoes and have never noticed a hotspot issue on even the longest rides.

I just wish more shoe companies made a four bolt sole to allow for the low q-factor that Speedplays can provide, using the adapter plate negates most of that benefit.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

bent steel said:


> Sounds like a salesman who's jealous of Speedplay sales.


Agreed. Although I ridde Shimano Dura Ace, the wife has been riding Speedplay Zero's for years and even with the 3-hole adapter on the bottom of her Specialized Pro Carbon's, her cleats have a slightly larger footprint than the cleats for my Dura Ace SPD-SL pedal.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

bent steel said:


> I just wish more shoe companies made a four bolt sole to allow for the low q-factor that Speedplays can provide, using the adapter plate negates most of that benefit.


Q-factor or stack height?

Asad


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

asad137 said:


> Q-factor or stack height?
> 
> Asad


He's gotta mean the stack height. At 11.5 mm it's the lowest stack that I know of when using the adapter plate from 4 to 3 hole pattern. 

I'm not sure I'd obsess with the stack height anyway. And I haven't seen any of the Speedplay guys get close to many of the sprinters like Cav using pedal systems like the Dura Ace that has a 14.5mm and Look Keo or Blades that have a 15.6mm. 

It doesn't matter as long as it doesn't flex and there's no slop in your pedal/cleat interface, which unfortunately no pedal system to date is completely without slope. 

The one big thing that I hated about the adapter plate is that you don't get that rock solid bolted down tight feeling you do with say Shimano's cleat system. I dumped my Speedplay zero's because of all the jacking around with little bolts that for my taste due to maintenance was too prissy. If they could interface the zero cleat directly to the shoe without the adapter plate, give it some nice big bolts and strap it down nice and tight, then beef up the cleat so they actually last more than 500 miles, without rocking back and forth, either that or cut the price of the cleats by 50% so you could buy two a year for the racer on a budget.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

huh....My wife is riding X2's and has to have close to 15000kms on her cleats...

All I ever do is lube them periodically and make sure the bolts are tight...Oh yea and I just greased the pedals for the 2nd time...

No that much maintenance as far as I'm concerned...


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

rbart4506 said:


> huh....My wife is riding X2's and has to have close to 15000kms on her cleats...
> 
> All I ever do is lube them periodically and make sure the bolts are tight...Oh yea and I just greased the pedals for the 2nd time...
> 
> No that much maintenance as far as I'm concerned...


I've never used the X series, just the Zero's because I don't like any float. That might be part of the problem. I felt like the lateral rocking back and forth(side to side) was a annoying after about 500 miles, prior to that they were fine. Replacing cleats more often fixed the problem, but I'm not spending $40 every few months.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I like the fact that I can adjust the limiters for float on my zero's. I prefer to limit the heal in float a little more than the outward float. I still keep the pedals rather loose but it's nice to have the control!


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Clueless Morgan said:


> That's interesting.
> 
> One salesman said Speedplay is more prone to hot spots because of it's small size compared to Look style. I guess you really have to spend some time trying them (i.e. buy one and live with it for a while) to find out.


The guy doesn't know what he is talking about. The pedal works as a complete system with the sole of your shoe, dissipating the pressure over the entire base of your foot. 
I never get hot spots.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Mootsie said:


> The guy doesn't know what he is talking about. The pedal works as a complete system with the sole of your shoe, dissipating the pressure over the entire base of your foot.
> I never get hot spots.


Seriously. I use regular SPD's (not even SPD-SL's!) with a plastic-soled shoe and I don't get hot spots.

Asad


----------



## Clueless Morgan (Mar 27, 2010)

bent steel said:


> I just wish more shoe companies made a four bolt sole to allow for the low q-factor that Speedplays can provide, using the adapter plate negates most of that benefit.


So, who does make four bolt shoes?


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Clueless Morgan said:


> So, who does make four bolt shoes?


I use these; super stiff, super light and a custom fit.
Lake CX401 Speedplay


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

4 years old thread bump...

Do we know the exact amount of float that the x-series allow ?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

ToiletSiphon said:


> 4 years old thread bump...
> 
> Do we know the exact amount of float that the x-series allow ?


I really don't understand why you'd dig up a 4 year old thread and ask a question like this and wait for an answer when you could just go here:
SPEEDPLAY : HIGH PERFORMANCE PEDALS
and find the info you need in a matter of seconds.


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

cxwrench said:


> I really don't understand why you'd dig up a 4 year old thread and ask a question like this and wait for an answer when you could just go here:
> SPEEDPLAY : HIGH PERFORMANCE PEDALS
> and find the info you need in a matter of seconds.


Maybe because I spent almost an hour searching the web for that answer, which is not on the page you linked to or anywhere on Speedplay website. "unrestricted free float" is not an exact number, tho I guess it must be in the 25* to 28* range, since the release angle is 28.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

ToiletSiphon said:


> Maybe because I spent almost an hour searching the web for that answer, which is not on the page you linked to or anywhere on Speedplay website. "unrestricted free float" is not an exact number, tho I guess it must be in the 25* to 28* range, since the release angle is 28.


So you read the answer but didn't understand it? It's right there in black and white. There is NO restriction on the float 'til it releases. That is 'UNrestricted free float'. If the release angle is either 25 or 28* then you have your answer. Is that so hard to figure out?


----------



## biker (Apr 2, 2004)

I used the X2 system for over 10yrs and found the cleat wires would wear out faster than the Zeros I been using for 4yrs. Plus the Zeros give a bit of fine tuning.


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

cxwrench said:


> So you read the answer but didn't understand it? It's right there in black and white. There is NO restriction on the float 'til it releases. That is 'UNrestricted free float'. If the release angle is either 25 or 28* then you have your answer. Is that so hard to figure out?


Yup, I missed the answer. That happens you know...


----------

